# Police Pay After Downs Syndrome Teen Tased



## kwflatbed

*BURLINGTON, Vt. -- *The Vermont State Police have paid $7,000 to settle a complaint about the use of a Taser on an uncooperative man with Down syndrome and other disabilities. The money is going to Timothy Bernier, 23, of Coventry. The Burlington Free Press reported the settlement after filing a public records request. The records show that on April 6 Bernier had resisted repeated efforts by mental health and police personnel to leave a Coventry home.

Read more: Police Pay After Downs Syndrome Teen Tased - Boston News Story - WCVB Boston


----------

